# Bellator 78 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 78 takes place in 6 days October 26th 6:30 PM Eastern. If you would like to compete against other forum members picking the winners for this card, send me a pm with your choices for the 10 fights before the event starts. Whoever gets the most right will receive 5 million credits, and if you get 10 out of 10 it will be doubled. Careful though, nobody has been able to outdo the competition the last two events.



> Lyman Good vs. Michail Tsarev
> Andrey Koreshkov vs. Marius Zaromskis
> Brian Rogers vs. Dominique Steele
> Alvin Robinson vs. Daniel Straus
> ...



Picks sent by:

kantowrestler
Hibernaculum
Sports_Nerd
OHKO
SmackyBear


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## Hibernaculum (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm too new to know any of these guys so I'm picking at random. In only watched 77 on spike's website a few days ago but I think having names picked will make this more fun.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Sent in my picks. Several complete unknowns on this card, this may be interesting.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Sending in my picks later on!

Edit: Erm just wanna ask, is Justin McNally fighting David Blattman or Jake Nauracy? Wikipedia and Sherdog says it is Nauracy.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I got that from...



> In addition to the featured tournament participants, all 20 of the night's fighters made weight without issue. Additionally, there was one late change to the preliminary card, David Blattman replaced Jake Nauracy and now meets Justin McNally in a 140-pound catchweight fight.
> 
> The full Bellator 78 weigh-ins included:
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/31297/bel...season-7-welterweight-semifinals-official.mma


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Not bad. Already did better than the previous events. Hopefully Good wins his fight.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here we go with the results, thanks for playing you guys...



> The official Bellator 78 results include:
> 
> MAIN CARD
> 
> ...


Link

Picks made by:

kantowrestler


> Michail Tsarev *Wrong*
> Marius Zaromskis *Wrong*
> Brian Rogers *Right*
> Daniel Straus *Right*
> ...


Hibernaculum


> Lyman Good *Right*
> Andrey Koreshkov *Right*
> Dominique Steele *Wrong*
> Alvin Robinson *Wrong*
> ...


Sports_Nerd


> Lyman Good *Right*
> Marius Zaromskis *Wrong*
> Brian Rogers *Right*
> Daniel Straus *Right*
> ...


OHKO


> Lyman Good *Right*
> Andrey Koreshkov *Right*
> Brian Rogers *Right*
> Daniel Straus *Right*
> ...


SmackyBear


> Lyman Good *Right*
> Marius Zaromskis *Wrong*
> Brian Rogers *Right*
> Daniel Straus *Right*
> ...


Nice picking by the winner, OHKO with a record score I am sure. You got some credits coming your way. Hibernaculum and SmackyBear were right up there in 2nd place with one less. I had stinking work tonight and couldn't watch it but it sounds like a great event to go back to. Sorry Blattman let most of you guys down :thumbsup:


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Should have factored in that Blattman was a late minute replacement. 

Seems like more and more people are joining this competition, which is good. I didn't bother to watch Bellator before the Bellator 76 picking contest. Now I try to keep myself updated with the Bellator fight cards and actually watch them. Good idea by dudeabides!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks, I wish more people were into Bellator it's a good show if you can handle more than one MMA company. But you guys that play sure know what is going on and how to pick the winners.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Damn, OHKO, nice one.

Honestly though, even on short notice, when you get two guys with a 0-0-0 record fighting each other, it's basically a coin toss.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I tried. Things will always go smoothly.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> Well I tried. Things will always go smoothly.


I wasn't criticizing you, just saying OHKO shouldn't be too hard on himself for that pick.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I was posting about me, not your post.


----------

